# Visiting family, leave the adult children?



## OhioGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

My H and I have been discussing visiting our family that lives 2500 miles away over the holidays. We disagree about leaving our adult children (ages 21 and 20) home over thanksgiving. Is it right to leave them out and with no family or should we go?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

OhioGirl said:


> My H and I have been discussing visiting our family that lives 2500 miles away over the holidays. We disagree about leaving our adult children (ages 21 and 20) home over thanksgiving. Is it right to leave them out and with no family or should we go?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What do the adult children want?

C


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

Adult children?

At that age, you have a son/daughter but you no longer have children.

Ask them about it. Personally, I think it would be bad to leave your immediate family on a holiday to visit a more remote branch but that's just me.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

captainstormy said:


> Adult children?
> 
> At that age, you have a son/daughter but you no longer have children.
> 
> Ask them about it. Personally, I think it would be bad to leave your immediate family on a holiday to visit a more remote branch but that's just me.


While I think it's nice to see what their opinion is, I also think it's important to keep the family together. Personally, I think you should not leave them at home and all of you should go visit the extended family that lives far away.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I would ask them..








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My kids are 23, 21 and 18 and I do everything I can to try to include them in every holiday. I would however probably draw the line at paying thousands of dollars for plane tickets for them. I would definitely invite them and try to help them get their own tickets in whatever way I could, but that's just out of my budget. If they COULD get their own tickets I would probably make sure they had accommodations, I could probably afford a hotel room for them if I needed to.

But yeah, you should ask them what they want to do and go from there.


----------

